
“Tesla Is Going to Win Level 5.” – George Hotz - electriclove
https://twitter.com/lexfridman/status/1159494489171513345
======
linsomniac
This is interesting because it feels like really only Elon Musk expressing
confidence they were on the rails. Hotz saying this is interesting.

Personally, Tesla seems a loooong way from reaching it. The current software
makes a lot of bad decisions, even on the Interstate which should be a
relatively "easy" environment.

But at least I can play chess and astroids while I'm charging. :-)

------
nabla9
\- He is not putting any time limit to when level 5 is achieved, but says
Tesla is going to be first because they have more data.

\- He does not think that Tesla is going to do it in immediate future as they
claim. Willing to bet real money against that.

\- Level 5 autonomous cars don't have first mover advantage.

------
electriclove
Full video: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwcYp-
XT7UI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwcYp-XT7UI)

~~~
tim333
ta. 39 mins in.

------
sschueller
For Tesla to achieve that they would need to be still around in a year. Right
now the numbers do not look very good but of course that can change again.

~~~
jasonvorhe
That's being said since Tesla was founded.

~~~
jdsully
They were actually in a great position until they bailed out Elon’s other
company Solar City. Its one of the most blatantly unethical deals I’ve ever
seen and the company has been in a perilous position since then.

~~~
sunstone
The final chapter has yet to be written for that deal.

------
angryasian
seeing that his entire business is based on what is essentially a dashcam I
understand why he is out saying this.

